# Off The Beaten Track



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Make the time to not pass by what is worth not missing.

As our highways turn into motorways we are more and more coaxed to make time as in getting from A to B ASAP rather than making the time to visit.

The Pacific Highway/Motorway between Sydney and Brisbane is typical and why not drop in to The Pub With No Beer, turning off at Kempsey if headed north and Macksville if headed south.
http://www.australiaforum.com/gener...-bushrangers-through-through-pub-no-beer.html
Delightful hinterland countryside on the NSW north Coast.

Mind you, South West Rocks is also one the most delightful areas on the coast you can find too, Nambucca Heads and Valla Park also in the same neck of the woods.

Heading south from Sydney down into Victoria, you will be more fortunate for without it being the direct route between capitals, the Princes Highway still takes you through or mich closer to places of interest.


----------



## Newolympic (May 13, 2010)

Try the Newell Hwy and stay a night at Grong Grong.


----------

